# VG Hero Tourney Tie-Breaker Match #3: Isaac Clarke vs. Mega Man



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

*ISAAC CLARKE*


VS.

*MEGA MAN (ROCK)*​


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2013)

Mega Man.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2013)

Mega Man was awesome in _Mega Man Legends 3_.


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2013)

I voted for Issac, because he's a real boy!


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, but Mega Man was in more games even if they were 90% shit, so that means he's more awesome.


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2013)

I guess that's why you voted Issac, to somehow humble Megaman.

Clever girl


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but Mega Man was in more games even if they were 90% shit, so that means he's more awesome.



Don't be a dipshit.


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm just using "Legacy Logic."


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2013)

I've never played a Mega Man Legacy game.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2013)

lol just realized I said Legacy instead of Legends


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2013)

Few more hours left to vote.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 12, 2013)

Mega Man got more votes then Marker Killer?

Get the fuck out!


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2013)

Mega Man is a legendary figure of gaming, standing besides the likes of Mario, Sonic and Earthworm Jim as more than just a video game character - as an icon.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Mega Man is a legendary figure of gaming, standing besides the likes of Mario, Sonic and Earthworm Jim as more than just a video game character - as an icon.



Don't tell Krory that...it's an invalid aspect of the character after all.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2013)

Turns out Mega Man can customize better than Isaac.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 12, 2013)

Sucks about that 4th megaman game to be cancelled


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 14, 2013)

How could dat Marker Killer lose to some blue cyborg brat?


----------

